# Type 1 and keto diet/ketosis



## Sharnanike (Mar 6, 2022)

Good morning 
I’m just wondering if being a type 1 diabetic can safely go onto a keto diet please? This causes your body to go into a state of ketosis (not ketoacidosis which I know is really dangerous). 
The ketosis stage (as I’m aware) causes a low level of ketones which burns fat. 
I will speak to my specialist about this and ask for her advice when we next have an appointment but I was wondering if anyone else had tried this and successfully lost some fat? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Many thanks
Sharna


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 6, 2022)

Suppose any diet is doable with type 1, dont know much about keto diet but did do low carb for few months many years back, insulin requirements stayed same just meant more injections to cope with bg spiking hours after eating, you might find same on this diet.

If you want to lose fat just reduce your calorie intake & exercise more, been doing this since Jan & lost over a stone now, just need to lose 1 more than be happy happy.


----------

